# After Effects Blitz Effekt



## MasterofSLK (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mit After Effects ein Bild aufblitzen lassen. Dieser Effect wird oft in Counter Strike Movies verwendet das man halt ein Bild mehrmals hintereinander aufblitzen lässt (ich meine nicht diesen Blitz effect das ein Blitzstrahl kommt ^^). Wie macht man das?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

MfG
MasterofSLK


----------



## NYCity (22. Februar 2007)

Hallihallo

Ein Link zu so einem Video wäre nicht schlecht!

Da ich nicht wirklich weiß welcher Effekt das ist, tippe ich mal.
- Keyframes bei Dreckkraft setzen und ein Shine Effekt


----------



## Nico (22. Februar 2007)

Hier wird es von Aahron Rabinowitz gut erklärt:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/rabinowitz_aharon/Film_Flash/CC_Film_Flash_FullCD_001.mov


----------



## MasterofSLK (24. Februar 2007)

Hi Nico,
ich kann deinen Link leider nicht öffnen aber ich glaube dies liegt auch an meiner schlechten Internetleitung. Ich habe von einem Freund einen Link bekommen wo der Effekt benutzt wird. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewnFZRMEAQ

Er wird direkt am anfang benutzt!

MasterofSLK


----------



## nalu (27. Februar 2007)

> This video has been removed due to terms of use violation.



Mach bitte einfach mal einen Screenshot von dem Effekt. Meines Wissens würde ich den Blitz wenn es das ist was ich mir gerade vorstelle mit After Effekts oder mit particle Illusion machen.


----------

